# dusti 19.6.99-17.8.10



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i would just like to announce the passing of my dearest dusti
who was taken from me quite suddenly yesterday.
RIP my beautiful dusti
a few pictures of dearest dusti that were taken over the years


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Im so sorry, such a beautiful cat. RIP Dusti


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So very sorry to hear your lovely Dusti has gone chaseing butterflys x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your gorgeous girl x


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Shame!!!  What a gorgeous, beautiful cuddle-baby Dusti was ... 

sweet dreams dear Dusti ...


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

what a wonderful cat. R.I.P Dusti xx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Rip Dusti


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

RIP beautiful Dusti :crying:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So Sorry Rip Dusti xx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Sleep well Dusti.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

R.I.P. Dusti Beautiful lady.


----------



## Shinners (Jun 17, 2010)

So sorry about your beautilful dusti...R I P x


----------

